# Guess who?



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Someone gave me an idea on here. They did a guess who I drew type thing. I was wondering if you artists would want to play? I can go first : ).BUT this is a quick sketch, I'm not the best out there and the picture looks funny because I took it tilted... It doesn't look like that in person. : /


Guess Who?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Peanut??


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep...that was too easy, lol. At least you recognized him!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love Peanut and you have captured him well, I can't go next because I can't draw to save my life, but I'll play guessing games :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's good! My drawing skills include stick figures and well stick figures. 

I'll join GH in the guesser group 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> That's good! My drawing skills include stick figures and well stick figures.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:rofl: Makes you more talented than me for sure


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok I'll work on another one for you guys.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Guess who? Sorry if it sucks. I haven't felt well all day and I'm exhausted to the core. So I was sort of blinking every half second trying to finish it. If the first pic doesn't give it away the second one should.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I recognize that belly:lol::lol:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Neat idea! And lovely drawings.

I wish I was more help, but I have a bad memory _and_ can't draw. So I'll just join in as decoration. :wink: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*guess who?*

I had this on another thread a while back and if you guessed correctly then, give someone else a chance, for a bit.


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Hehe I remember, it's Sage!
Umm... Ok, here is mine


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know... Nice drawing : ) And Sage looks beautiful.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ooooo...Ooooo...Ill play....cant draw though, gave it a shot the other day, and all I can say is Wow! You guys that do draw, are exceptionally talented for sure!!!


----------



## shelby957 (Aug 19, 2011)

WOW nice drawings all of you


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RowdyLover said:


> Hehe I remember, it's Sage!
> Umm... Ok, here is mine



Willow?


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Willow?


yup 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Subbing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

If I have time I will work on another one today. If not then I'll do one tomorrow.


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

OK heres a quick, really bad one. Not sure if anyone will get this one.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SUJ, is your last one dee's horse? It reminds me of her avatar a while ago.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Definitely going to be stalking this thread!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No it was Ace. : ) Couldn't work on one yesterday. But I thought about it and at least decided on which horse I'm doing next.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> That's good! My drawing skills include stick figures and well stick figures.


That is the extent of my artistic ability too.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Just make sure your stick figures have really good markings, lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> That is the extent of my artistic ability too.


Glad I'm not the only one who has no artistic ability. I forgot to add that in addition to stick figures I can draw a downright mean showmanship pattern....my students have dubbed me the "showmanship nazi" :twisted:

Looking forward to the next one to guess!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would not know where to start when drawing a showmanship pattern so you are one up on me there.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I forgot, I can draw a freestyle dressage pattern, as long as it is simple.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Rowdy... I can't guess yours. Can we get a hint? 

Here is mine. I got mad at myself and quit because I think it looks awful. Couldn't figure out something on the horse and it was getting on my nerves.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I know it! It is on the tip of my tongue.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL nah, maybe it's for the best that no one knows who it is. Like I said, not a very good one. Not great likeness 

Yours looks like my boy Riley a bit. Probably not though.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Anybody else want to guess?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Anybody else want to guess?


Ill guess, Im probably wrong tho....

drafts4ever's Legacy?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope : ) You got it. It's Legacy. I'll work on another one today.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Nope : ) You got it. It's Legacy. I'll work on another one today.


Yayyy!!!! I feel like Ive won the lottery or something!! I finally got one!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok this one isn't a guess who because it's not based on a specific horse. I just had to share. I did this yesterday. It's a pretty big drawing.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Ok this one isn't a guess who because it's not based on a specific horse. I just had to share. I did this yesterday. It's a pretty big drawing.


You know I have the hardest time with legs, and they are beautiful on this one! I have a hard time capturing the boney structure of the joints with the fleshy muscle, even the basic outlining. Which you do very well. Just had to say, xP This thread is a great idea, I might try and drop a few every now and then.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

ShutUpJoe, that is gorgeous!!! You dont do commissioned portraits yet do you?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes I do. Did you see my thread for it? 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/$16-pencil-sketches-95999/


And thanks : ) I really like that draw! Keeping it for myself. I was going to donate it to a rescue but I'll just have to draw them something else.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Yes I do. Did you see my thread for it?
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/$16-pencil-sketches-95999/
> 
> ...


Oh I see....nope didnt see it, Ill have to check it out!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

love this thread!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Guess who


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

csimkunas6 said:


> Ill guess, Im probably wrong tho....
> 
> drafts4ever's Legacy?


 
I was going to say that!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Guess who


 
Piaffe's brindle arab gelding. Nimre? or something like that.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Nimir, yep. : )


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

This thread is cute! Ive gotta say that y'all know each others horses too well =)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Piaffe's brindle arab gelding. Nimre? or something like that.


LOL, you were gonna say Legacy, and I was just about to say Nimir! LOL


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I already have the next horse in mind. But I've got a couple to do first. So hang in there.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Very good! Look forward to the next one.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

subbing just so i can see the pretty ponies. wish i could draw as good as you guys.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok I'll post one I've already done. But I'm doing a fundraiser for a rescue and won't be able to do any fun ones until I get done completing orders and stuff. 

So ANY OTHER ARTISTS! Feel free to post some drawings you've done. Even if you already completed them awhile ago. I'm actually mailing this beauty out today. : )


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it Rodeo?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes it is : )


----------

